# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Stevia wondermiddel tegen overgewicht en huidproblemen

## FRANCOIS580

*Er is bijzonder goed nieuws voor zij die dagelijks hun caloriën tellen. Voortaan is het wonderplantje stevia ook bij ons niet langer verboden. Wetenschappers gingen er tot hiertoe steeds van uit dat stevia kankerverwekkend was, maar dat blijkt nu dus gelukkig niet het geval. Stevia is een puur natuurproduct. Het is een plantaardige zoetmaker, gemaakt wordt uit de bladeren van de staviaplant. Stevia is zowel in de apotheek als in de natuurwinkel en bio- shop verkrijgbaar, als poeder en in vloeibare vorm. Zelfs gedroogde staviaplanten zijn uitstekend bruikbaar. In de keuken als vervanger van suiker en van het veel gebruikte en erg omstreden aspartaan. Stevia is verder doeltreffend tegen allerlei aandoeningen, is efficiënt tegen huidveroudering en een aanrader bij elk gezond dieet. Stevia is immers volkomen calorievrij. Wat is de positieve invloed van stevia op je gezondheid en hoe kun je deze gezondmaker gebruiken?*


*(Francois580)*


In enkele Europese landen was stevia reeds toegelaten. Bij ons was het tot hiertoe verboden, omdat vele wetenschappers ervan uit gingen dat stevia kankerverwekkend was. Nu dit werd ontkracht, stond niets het gebruik ervan in de weg. De bladeren van dit wondermiddel is een plantaardige zoetstof. In landen als Japan en in Latijns Amerika wordt stevia succesvol gebruikt als vervanger van suiker, en al meer dan zestig jaar doeltreffend ingezet tegen allerlei aandoeningen waaronder zwaarlijvigheid en obesitas. Suiker wordt gewonnen uit suikerriet, ook een natuurproduct, maar daar stopt elke vergelijking met stevia. Suiker wordt namelijk bewerkt, en dat doet je gezondheid véél meer kwaad dan goed. Wereldbedrijven als Coca Cola zijn alvast van plan het huidige aspartaan dat massaal in hun populaire frisdranken wordt verwerkt, binnen afzienbare tijd te vervangen door stevia.


*Vrij van caloriën en koolhydraten*


Welke (r)volutie het officieel toelaten van stevia ongetwijfeld zal veroorzaken, wordt extra onderstreept daar het feit dat deze natuurlijke zoetstof geen enkele calorie en zelfs geen koolhydraten bevat. Dat staat in schril contrast met suiker, waar zowel caloriën en koolhydraten bijzonder rijkelijk aanwezig zijn. Zij zijn hoofdverantwoordelijk voor de tal van nadelige effecten op je gezondheid. Zelfs suikerzieken kunnen stevia probleemloos gebruiken*.../...*


Lees verder: http://leefgezonder.blogspot.com/201...ergewicht.html

----------


## gossie

Wat is de latijnse naam van "stevia"?

----------


## sietske763

heb vorige week stevia geprobeerd, zoetjes en vloeibaar.
de zoetsterkte vond ik erg slecht, dus wat meer toegevoegd, de smaak was toen echt vreselijk, heb beide producten weer teruggebracht.
geef mij maar een paar druppeltjes natrena.

----------


## Raimun

> Wat is de latijnse naam van "stevia"?


De botanische naam is : _Stevia rebaudiana_
van de familie ; _Asteraceae_  ( composietplanten )

----------


## Oki07

> heb vorige week stevia geprobeerd, zoetjes en vloeibaar.
> de zoetsterkte vond ik erg slecht, dus wat meer toegevoegd, de smaak was toen echt vreselijk, heb beide producten weer teruggebracht.
> geef mij maar een paar druppeltjes natrena.


Sietske, waar heb je Stevia gekocht?

----------

